# Fingal Head



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Was looking at Google Earth today, and noticed a small island with some reefs about a 1km off the coast of Fingal Head.

Is this island productive at all? Anyone fish it much? What do you catch there? Depth of water, etc..

Might head down there sometime soon to give it a bash if it's worth it.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Fishin Dan
You are looking at Cook lsland which has a marine park zoning around it.
The fishing is good on the east side with some good reef dropping down 10 to 20 M.
Big snapper in the winter and a few kingies.
In the summer big Spaniards,Wahoo, GT's and Cobia.
We launch from the Fingal surf club and there is a good bait reef just out from the surf zone for yakkas and slimies.
To the east of Cook lsland you have some top reefs, Fido,Nine mile and Womin reefs.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

A lot of the close in waters 100M from Cook Island are Marine Park.

On the left is a reef where you get all the regular pelagics, snapper and a bait reef.

Dunno Fishingman, this time of year I feel like locking up the yak because fishing seems to be a complete waste of time.

Tonite I realised I've spent over 20 hours on the yak in the last 3 weeks and haven't had a bite.

In winter, going offshore is stupid. Its cold, the forecast is ALWAYS wrong and there are no decent fish.

Can in someone in Northern NSW please prove me wrong!


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Ahhhh that'd be right. Marine Zone :roll: I'm assuming it's a no fishing zone... I tried to find it online, but can't get much info.... What's the details of it?

From the look of it, theres another reef system about another 1.5 kms from the island. Is that good as well? Is it outside the marine zone?


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> In winter, going offshore is stupid. Its cold, the forecast is ALWAYS wrong and there are no decent fish.
> 
> Can in someone in Northern NSW please prove me wrong!


Surely there's some good Snapper around those reefs (amongst other fishies)

Don't make a fisho from Qld come down and show you what's there! :roll: :lol:


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

lt's called Aquatic reserve l don't know what the difference is.

http://www.fisheries.nsw.gov.au/marine_ ... island.htm


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks Stu. That's what I was looking for.

On the upside, that reef I can see on Google Earth to the east of that island is twice the border out from the island, so ok to fish at 

Might have to organise a trip sometime soon....


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

FishinDan said:


> From the look of it, theres another reef system about another 1.5 kms from the island. Is that good as well? Is it outside the marine zone?


Dan

I'm fairly confident if you clear Cook Is by 500m you are out of the zone, just ring Fisheries at Tweed Heads the ranger is a nice bloke to deal with

Tweed Heads phone 5523 1822 or enquiries 1300 550 474


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Cook lsland is 1km from Fingal surf club 
Fido reef is about 2km to the east off Cook 
Nine mile is about 3km from Cook.
We have been out to Fido last year. You would have to pick a good day to have a crack at Nine mile the current can make it hard work at times.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

you cant miss the marine zone around cook island as they are well marked with yellow marker bouys around the perimeter from about 100, of the island.Fidos reef starts about 600m furthet out.The area is VERY exposed to the wind and elements,and a strong N-S current runs,definately not for the unfit.You would definately have to pick your day.Unfortunately fidos is about the limit for yak fishing as 9 mile is to far offshore


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the info. Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey couta1, spottymac, and spooled1!
Matt and I are keen to come out when the fish come on again!
We've been out a few times too with limited success!


----------

